# fish swims into guy's mouth and gets stuck in the back of his throat (with photos!)



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.ispub.com/journal/the_in...article/foreign-body-fish-in-nasopharynx.html

 

OK, who can identify the fish? This incident took place in India.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Looks like a climbing perch, Anabas testudineus, to me. A small one. What a bizarre thing to happen.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

bae said:


> What a bizarre thing to happen.


Not really, if I had a dolllar for every time I heard about this very thing...OK, I'd have a dollar.

WTF? What the hell was the guy doing with his mouth open underwater wide enough and long enough for a fish to swim in? I'd put more money on him trying to get creative shoplifting than on "It swam in and got stuck making a left turn."

I repeat...WTF?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol that's insane...I don't get why he swallowed when he felt that thing in his mouth.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I just skimmed the article, but the patient is an elderly man and the authors implied some neurological (and/or mental) impairment -- i.e. he may not have been able to feel the fish in his mouth or react to it effectively by spitting it out. He may also not have been able to control his mouth muscles well enough to keep the water out.

My first thought, before I saw the article, was that someone (probably a young man or a child) was trying to swallow a live fish on dare. The disgusting fad of swallowing live goldfish has come and gone a few times, and some years ago a young man in Texas choked to death trying to swallow a small jack dempsey. Cichlids are spinier than goldfish, and they erect their fins to deter predators.


----------

